# Oak aged beers



## BarrelMan (Sep 9, 2010)

You can red the article below or go to the following link: 
http://www.whatdoesjohnknow.com/2010/09/08/guest-blog-8-oak-aged-beer... 

A whisky’s or spirit’s flavor is a manifestation of a great many 
variables. Everything from the grains, the malting process, the water, 
and the streams that the water flows though, to the climate and 
geology can greatly affect the final product’s flavor and ultimate 
character. Although this is not uncommon of other distilled, 
fermented, or brewed beverages, one aspect of a whisky’s production 
that is seemingly ingrained into whisky culture more than any other is 
barrel ageing. 

For hundreds of years, barrel aging has enchanted the hearts and 
palates of sherry, wine, whisky and rum lovers all across the world. 
But our fascination and infatuation with wood aged beverages has lead 
to a most dubious usage; barrel aged beer. 

Before the invention of steel kegs or casks, large quantities of beer 
was traditionally housed in wooden barrels, and often served straight 
from them. This was primarily due to necessity at the time, but now 
brewers all over the world, most prominently in America, are maturing 
their beers in oak barrels for the purpose of flavor! 

There are more barrel aged beers available to the public now then 
there have ever been in the industrialized world, and brewers are 
utilizing the massive variety of barrels available to them to impart 
unique and exciting flavors and aromas in their beers. 

A great example of what fresh oak can do it the Innis & Gunn Original 
Oak Aged Beer. It is brewed in Scotland, then is aged for 30 days in 
fresh American White Oak barrels from Bourbon County Kentucky. From 
there the beer rests in a marrying tun for a further 47 days to allow 
the flavors imparted by the oak to smooth and mellow. The result is a 
velvety Scottish Pale Ale with creamy caramel, toffee, and vanilla 
flavors that glide gently over your palate and bring a touch of sweet 
oak and spice. 

Brewers aren’t only using fresh oak though; Ithaca Beer Co’s Excelsior 
Old Habit is a strong rye ale aged in just that, used rye barrels. 
This beer is brewed with a variety of rye malts, and is partially 
fermented in Kentucky Rye Barrels then carefully blended. What emerges 
is a richly woody rye beer with the distinct flavors of sweet rye 
malts, and crisp rye whisky. 

Taking it one step further are the mad geniuses at BrewDog in 
Scotland. They have created a series of whisky barrel aged Imperial 
Stouts called Paradox. They begin with their big 10% abv stout, and 
then age it for 6 months in Oak Barrels that once matured The Arran 
Malt, Smokehead, Springbank, Longrow, Bowmore, Macallan, and other 
fine whiskies. Each Paradox beer is sold individually and carries the 
distinct and unique flavors inherent of that specific whisky barrel in 
which it was aged. This is magical stuff. 

With heritage in mind, one of the world’s most infamous Distilleries 
has formed a thrilling bond with one of the greatest Scottish 
Breweries, Harviestoun. Highland Park’s barrels are used to create the 
highly sought after Harviestoun Ola Dubh (which is Gaelic for engine 
oil). Harviestoun ages its engine oil-like stout in a variety of 
Highland Park barrels and thus releases the Ola Dubh as Vintages 12, 
16, 18, 25, 30 and 40. Each imparts the distinct flavors of that 
vintage of Highland Park Whisky – remarkable beer. 

Probably my favorite example of oak aged beers is the Goose Island 
Bourbon County Stout. It may have richer and creamier bourbon barrel 
flavors than that of any beer on this entire planet. The 13% Imperial 
Stout rests in Heaven Hill Bourbon Barrels for 100 days creating a 
densely black beer with a lush and creamy dark mocha colored head. 
Flavors of charred oak, vanilla, caramel, chocolate, dried fruit and 
smoke radiate massively from this beer with silky and masterful poise. 
There is no end to what brewers can really create when oak finds its 
way into the equation. 

To prove that point, I will introduce probably the most famous barrel 
aged beer, and also one of the world’s most expensive. The Samuel 
Adams Utopias commands prices upwards of $300 USD, is 27% abv, and is 
unlike any beer you have ever had. Its production process involves 
ageing the beer in various barrels such as bourbon, Madeira, and 
brandy, then blending them with older vintages dating back to 1994. 
Sound familiar? This is truly a world class beer and shows what 
brewers are capable of when let loose on some fine oak barrels. 

Look beyond the stereotypical brands and flavors of beer, and you can 
discover something truly remarkable. Now is the most innovative, 
ingenious, and exhilarating time to enjoy real beer. Brewers all 
across the works are coloring outside the lines by brewing with unique 
ingredients, utilizing new and creative processes, and incorporating 
previously unthought-of techniques to create beer. The world of barrel 
aged beers is really a fabulous one to venture, and I highly recommend 
it. Cheers!


----------

